# Getting mountain bike setup for hunting.



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

The best thing is the pull behind cart, and the best place to get one is craigslist. You can find some really good deals on there. Everybody has one, and there kids dont fit anymore. I hunt an area along the bike trail, so I use the trailer to haul my climber, gear and bow. Also they do make attachments that connect to game carts, so you can connect them to a bicycle, or atv.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

turkeyhunter29 said:


> I'm wanting to set up a mountain bike for hunting public land. I was wanting to see some others to get some ideas. Like racks, bow holders, and your behind carts. Any help would be great.
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


I was about to start a post on this very subject , am wanting to get one together for next season , Looked at a 26" Mtn bike at wal-mart and also a 2 baby pull behind cart ...


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> I was about to start a post on this very subject , am wanting to get one together for next season , Looked at a 26" Mtn bike at wal-mart and also a 2 baby pull behind cart ...


A Walmart Chinese bike would work but if you dont know much about tuning a bike, it could go out of wack fast. Better off buying a better quality used bike for $200 than a new chinese one for $200. It will last longer.

Also depends on the terrain you intend on riding. Dirt and rocks will take a toll quick on a normal cart for a bike. they really arent made for that. modified game cart would be my suggestions for a cart. Need to be able bend side to side, up and down and twist a decent amount.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

My bike...not much for hunting but the Downhill is an adrenaline rush...custom built from the ground up...custom built gears, low granny with a 1.1 gear ratio..


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

SilentElk said:


> A Walmart Chinese bike would work but if you dont know much about tuning a bike, it could go out of wack fast. Better off buying a better quality used bike for $200 than a new chinese one for $200. It will last longer.
> 
> Also depends on the terrain you intend on riding. Dirt and rocks will take a toll quick on a normal cart for a bike. they really arent made for that. modified game cart would be my suggestions for a cart. Need to be able bend side to side, up and down and twist a decent amount.


Diamondback response sport...best bike for the money and it is fully upgradeable...walmart bikes are not...


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

There is another post going with about the same question (I think in hunting or general). I posted that I have thought about it but I had friends try it in IL for public land (don't allow motors). They said it was OK but keep in mind conditions. They said with mud, rain etc biking with a cart is pretty much impossible. Especially for us out of shape hunters. They made the comment that it was better walking at times. Not trying to discourage but enlighten.


----------



## turkeyhunter29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the input anymore is welcome.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ck3 is correct, most times a trailer will give you more trouble than its worth, so keep everything on your bike. You need to set your bike up with a full set of panniers, on a luggage rack. Carry your bow in a set of handlebar 'racks'. I went thorugh this several years ago, first, no such panniers avaible, so I solved that by making my own bike pack, holds 2500 cu in of deer, snugly, so that it won't be shifting around when you're coming back down that 12 % logging road with its covering of 1 1/2"-2" rock! Have now almost completed our latest effort, a 3 wheeled tow behind cart, with dual brakes. We're trying to set it up with brakes because we don't want to be pushed down that same hill either. Here's my bike, a composite pic of the bike pack and a shot of me towing the trailer.


----------



## chachi (Jan 18, 2007)

That is a great setup. Could you post some close up pics of the rack on the front and rack on the back that the panniers sit on?


----------



## turkeyhunter29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Elkslayer, that is awesome and exactly what I'm looking for. Where did u get thr bags, racks, and cart . Looks very efficient and practical. Keep them coming. 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very cool ideas, but holy cow, I'd be a sweaty mess just getting to the spot to where I'd drop the bike off. Awesome on flat lands, not so much on hilly areas.


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

turkeyhunter29 said:


> Elkslayer, that is awesome and exactly what I'm looking for. Where did u get thr bags, racks, and cart . Looks very efficient and practical. Keep them coming.
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


The racks on the handlebars came from Cabela's, or any ATV supply shop. The rack on the back that the panniers are fastened to came from a bike shop, get the strongest you can find, and then beef it up. The cart we got a goodwill for $3. The panniers I made, and the cart has been heavily modified. The dual brakes being the hardest part of the job. We made the bike mounted trailer hitch. Heres a view of the handlebar mounts. The cart tows very easily, barely notice it. And the panniers carry a load very well, as there are compression straps on each compartment, and it attaches to the bike and rack at 5 points, its not comming off until I want it to. Oh, yeah, the half circle in the center of the handlebars was for a light that I would strap in place, light burned out, and that mount has been changed.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

in the june/july issue of Outdoor life they had an article on bikes for hunting. had a cool one wheeled trailor called the BOB Ibex www.bobgear.com I think it would pull nicer that the bigger two wheel carts. also had a scapboard and some other stuff. hope this helps. 

elkslayer4x5 how do you apply the brakes on your trailer?


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

I have an extra brake lever mounted by the front brake lever, not in the last pic I posted, just added it last month. Really want to go to disk brakes, but a bit spendy for this shoestring project, so far we have less than $20 invested in the trailer. Our trailer has 3 wheels, and can carry 300+lbs, thats why it has brakes, I don't want it pushing me downhill! Got some steep hills/mountains here in Oregon.


----------



## Popknott (Nov 29, 2011)

Outdoor life article photos.


----------



## Popknott (Nov 29, 2011)

The paint job is a wrap, McNett Camo Form, available in 10 patterns. The article says the BOB trailer will only hold 70 pounds. I would push it if need be, but 70 isn't that much.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Elkslayer, that is sweet setup. Has everything a person needs. Brakes on the trialer are huge. Lots of weight will push the rear end on downhills and could be very dangerous.


----------



## elksnout (Feb 2, 2006)

turkeyhunter29 said:


> I'm wanting to set up a mountain bike for hunting public land. I was wanting to see some others to get some ideas. Like racks, bow holders, and your behind carts. Any help would be great.
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


Go to my albums on my personal info and I've gota pic of my setup. Own a welding shop, made the bowrack from 1/2" steel tubing, bought the aluminum cart from GuideGear and fabed the connecting rod from pipe witha pvc bushing. Just slide the seat rod thru the bracket and go!


----------



## geeha002 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my rig- bow holder(ATV gun holder)mounted on handlebars


----------

